# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Massie Shuts Down Nosy Reporter: My Vaccination Status is "None of Your Business" 6/15/21

## Brian4Liberty

Massie Shuts Down Nosy Reporter: My Vaccination Status is "None of Your Business" 6/15/21

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

mine too

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Honest, intelligent, educated. Who let this guy into Congress!

----------


## donnay

> Honest, intelligent, educated. Who let this guy into Congress!


Honestly.  A breath of fresh air to hear.

----------


## acptulsa

> hI invited several children I met there. And I must admit that I do not regret it. I wanted to invite them to the hotel  for the night but neither of them agreed  .


Lost the magic touch, have you, Epstein?

So, tell us.  Are you a real spambot, or an FBI entrapment spambot?

----------

